# IELTS Preperation Course 2015!



## MarketingOne (Jul 7, 2015)

The very popular *IELTS Preperation Course* prepares you in passing your IELTS exam by providing tips and strategies to build your skills, knowledge and confidence.

This is a good opportunity for candidates who are doing the test for the first time and we taught by experienced IELTS English teachers. 
- evening classes available

* ENROL NOW!!*


----------

